# Hamburg



## BertVanGoo (Nov 20, 2015)

Hi guys,

I'm off to Hamburg in the morning for a stag do, so wondering if anyone has any recommendations for quality coffee shop to help with the hangover? Ideally somewhere I could get breakfast as well, or if someone knows the area well food recommendations as well.

Many thanks


----------



## mcrmfc (Sep 17, 2016)

If you are in St Pauli (and if you are on a stag then I assume you will be):

https://www.playground-coffee.com/en/

Elsewhere there are a fair few but I really enjoyed:

https://www.the-coffee-shop.de

A few branches and they use beans from:

https://sh.no


----------



## BertVanGoo (Nov 20, 2015)

Sat in the coffee shop now. Didn't manage to check out the playground yesterday as I was little worse for wear


----------



## dolcefarniente (Mar 5, 2019)

Thanks for these Hamburg links. I am off to Hamburg next month and will check these out.

Have you heard of Hermetic Coffee Roasters?


----------



## JackHK (Aug 26, 2017)

törnqvist is my favorit place in Hamburg https://goo.gl/maps/rUNciskF6Yw

https://goo.gl/maps/rUNciskF6Yw


----------



## yoshi005 (Sep 2, 2015)

If you are in Winterhude, don't miss Stockholm Espresso Club. David prepares coffee by Swedish specialty coffee roaster Koppi with a 2 Group Bosco lever. One of the best coffee places in Hamburg.

In the same area you can find outlets of Public Coffee Roaster and Elbgold. Both are decent, too


----------



## BertVanGoo (Nov 20, 2015)

JackHK said:


> törnqvist is my favorit place in Hamburg https://goo.gl/maps/rUNciskF6Yw


Gutted I didn't see this before I went!


----------



## JackHK (Aug 26, 2017)

yoshi005 said:


> If you are in Winterhude, don't miss Stockholm Espresso Club. David prepares coffee by Swedish specialty coffee roaster Koppi with a 2 Group Bosco lever. One of the best coffee places in Hamburg.
> 
> In the same area you can find outlets of Public Coffee Roaster and Elbgold. Both are decent, too


Are you sure ;-)


----------

